# Have you ever been caught out in your GTR?



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Was just wondering what peoples experiences have been in their GTRs against other cars they've come up against, I've noticed that there are quite a few supercar days and road trips (hoping to do one in Sept with some big guns). And just wondered if anyone had come up against some cars that they were shocked by how fast they were or were caught out by some stealth tuned monster....I've not had this yet in my GTR but I've often been surprised when doing pulls in other car by how little there can be between cars that have a supposed bhp advantage


Thanks for indulging my Sunday night mussings:shy:


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

I fly around spa on slicks, only car I really got a hard time from was a new gt2 rs well driven. So fast in standard trim!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

GT3 (newest model) - 800bhp total mods against my crappy 550hp.

R34 750bhp - again super mods


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I am not sure how you would get a GT3 to 800bhp........twin turbo conversion?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I fail to see how you can be caught out going up against cars with 200/250 bhp more than yours....the result is purely academic

Not a story of being caught out, but a story of suprise running against a CBR 1000RR from a dig, from 30 and from 40 roll upto about 110-120 we were neck and neck the rider couldn't believe it and i was suprised with the result too.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

christer said:


> I am not sure how you would get a GT3 to 800bhp........twin turbo conversion?


fully rebuild engine + turbo bearing upgrades and he had 1400kgs


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

A GT2 RS then - GT3's are not turbo powered!

D


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

enshiu said:


> fully rebuild engine + turbo bearing upgrades and he had 1400kgs


A GT3 is not turbocharged............^^


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

enshiu said:


> fully rebuild engine + turbo bearing upgrades and he had 1400kgs


so in other words, the story is bullshit


----------



## mjwebb48 (Jun 22, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> so in other words, the story is bullshit


Like pretty much all of his posts!


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

bobel said:


> Was just wondering what peoples experiences have been in their GTRs against other cars they've come up against, I've noticed that there are quite a few supercar days and road trips (hoping to do one in Sept with some big guns). And just wondered if anyone had come up against some cars that they were shocked by how fast they were or were caught out by some stealth tuned monster....I've not had this yet in my GTR but I've often been surprised when doing pulls in other car by how little there can be between cars that have a supposed bhp advantage
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging my Sunday night mussings:shy:


I changed the mid pipe and had a custom Cobb tune done on my MY2009. I had some standing start drag races with a standard 2009 model. What I found interesting was that even with the extra power, if I got away just slightly after the other GTR I had a hell of time making up a few car lengths. So as you said, there can be little difference between cars even with the bhp advantage. 

I'd love to compare around a circuit though.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

mjwebb48 said:


> Like pretty much all of his posts!


 humour him, its amusing sometimes lol


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

mjwebb48 said:


> Like pretty much all of his posts!


 lol


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Only thing that's been passed me on track was a Radical SR8LM, a few of them turned up with a race team lorry at Silverstone last year. Bit stupid considering it was a busy day and there were some really low powered hatch backs on track at the same time.

Got a good run on him out of traffic onto the Hangar Straight. Would happily have backed off the power to let them past, but as I'd seen them cutting people up in corners earlier in the day I thought I'd see how they liked being pebble dashed by a 2 tonne flame spitting obscenity. Was impressed how quickly they got about 2m off my bumper but after approx 140mph I pulled over to the right and gave them enough room to pass with the intention of being as late as possible on the brakes into Stowe of course . Closer to 160 it must have been running out of gears as it didnt go past particulary quickly (mind you it sounded lovely though right next to the passenger side and they must have lost a lot of momentum while I was in the way!) Completely out broke myself into Stowe before they were even on the brakes and they zipped right around the outside of me, that thing was on rails. By the time I arrived at Club they were already going around Abbey! 

Suppose that's what you get with 700bhp/tonne, significant downforce and slicks compared to 350bhp/tonne and road tyres.

Would love to have a go in one to see what it feel like but dont like the idea of having to drive around VW Polo's and Mini's. 

Awesome bit of kit in the right hands:

YouTube - ‪Radical SR8LM European Masters Silverstone GP with Alex Kapadia‬‏


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> so in other words, the story is bullshit


:thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry I made a mistake It was a GT2 RS as you stated I checked double and sorry for the confusions.


----------



## RS_ (Jan 7, 2012)

marcyt21 said:


> I fly around spa on slicks, only car I really got a hard time from was a new gt2 rs well driven. So fast in standard trim!


I was passenger in this car then and the RS could not get away, he was cutting top of Eau Rouge to get away but failed 

I was also in this car at Silverstone chasing down a race prepped 458 Ferrari-it went off under the pressure !


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

*Gt2*

a gt2 is very quick indeed !


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

christer said:


> I am not sure how you would get a GT3 to 800bhp........twin turbo conversion?


Strap a rocket engine on to it? 

Enshui strikes again.... :clap:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Guess none of you guys have come up against a mapped DSG TTRS then:thumbsup:

A car with 400-420bhp that will catch a GTR out no probs


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

LEO-RS said:


> Guess none of you guys have come up against a mapped DSG TTRS then:thumbsup:
> 
> A car with 400-420bhp that will catch a GTR out no probs




It's still a TT though, that you can't get away from. :flame:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

GTR ally said:


> It's still a TT though, that you can't get away from. :flame:


Likewise, a GTR is still a Datsun


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

LEO-RS said:


> Likewise, a GTR is still a Datsun


 nothing wrong with a datsun


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> Guess none of you guys have come up against a mapped DSG TTRS then:thumbsup:
> 
> A car with 400-420bhp that will catch a GTR out no probs


I've seen several TT-RS on the road but the hairdressers driving them never seem to be aware enough to catch anyone out - must be all the hair dye fumes fogging their brains...?


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Christ, we'll have the Saxo brigade on next! Any modified car can beat any stock car so it's a pointless comparison. Stock vs stock a GTR will be faster than just about anything that is sensible money and a fair few cars that are silly money. Modified vs modified it is exactly the same story.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Guess none of you guys have come up against a mapped DSG TTRS then:thumbsup:
> 
> A car with 400-420bhp that will catch a GTR out no probs


I will in March...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't been caught out in the GT-R, but I've caught a lot of people out in other car because it looks pretty standard and goes rather well.
I guess people don't expect a small diesel hatchback to have 260bhp and a whole lot of torque. :chuckle:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I've had a run against a remapped F430, that was quick, guess the weight advantage had a lot to do with it.


----------



## CRS-55 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had a go at a Ferrari Italia last week, was quite amusing but not sure he was trying that hard to be honest, and it looked brand new so he could of been running it in... the two scallies that pulled up to me afterwards were entertained by it all though.

My boss has just bought an SLS so we had a little spat the other night but it was a bit too greasy to be fair, his traction was obviously terrible but once he stuck there was quite a lot of power, I'd say I just about pipped him though (I'm a shit driver BTW and don't deny it!!)

The power of the thing still blows me away, and the four wheel spinning on greasy roads can be a little hairy!!!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Guess none of you guys have come up against a mapped DSG TTRS then:thumbsup:
> 
> A car with 400-420bhp that will catch a GTR out no probs


Would never happen on a track. Only chance the tuned TTRS would ever have & that would only be possible against a stock old model 09/10 GT-R is on a drag strip up to 100. Anywhere else it's sadly a very one sided affair in favour of the Datsun.

Never yet seen a TTRS on track which i guess speaks volumes given how many GT-R's DO get driven as intended.

Back to topic though & snap, the only car's on track to have taken the win (although in fairness mine was modified) were a beautiful GT2 RS in Silver at Oulton & a couple of LMP2 cars being tested again at Oulton. Best scalp on track was a very well driven (i know the driver) 997 GT3 RS at Cadwell, but he had to yield after a lap of being Datsun'd.

Not been caught out on the road as i would rarely entertain a challenge on public roads, but 1 incident stands out with a B7 RS4 who asked to play:runaway:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Guess none of you guys have come up against a mapped DSG TTRS then:thumbsup:
> 
> A car with 400-420bhp that will catch a GTR out no probs


Happy new year Leo! ...No thread resurrection new years resolution then ;-)


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Would never happen on a track. Only chance the tuned TTRS would ever have & that would only be possible against a stock old model 09/10 GT-R is on a drag strip up to 100. Anywhere else it's sadly a very one sided affair in favour of the Datsun.
> 
> Never yet seen a TTRS on track which i guess speaks volumes given how many GT-R's DO get driven as intended.
> 
> ...


Paul, I think you overestimate GTR performance and underestimate TTRS performance

For example, here is a recent video on my way to work a couple of weeks ago Ignore the shaky camera and the dance music and keep your eye on the speed display. 420bhp only.















Evo test, Nissan GTR (MY10)










Look at the 0-160mph times, does it look like my car is running out of puff at 100

Okay, okay, looks like a slow evo test but nonetheless shows that there's no way a 485bhp GTR is ever going to show up a DSG TTRS. As for MY11 car, no, I dont think that would either. They quarter in 11.3, mines 11.6 (at the moment but not been back a while) so not a great lot in it. Look at the vbox times above, those are similar to MY11 GTR times. (MY11 GTR 0-100mph in what, 7.3?) My car has a mere 420-425bhp, remap and a standard exhaust system decat so about £750 spent on it, very lightly modified.

As for track work, you know where Im going with this TTRS holding its own against some mighty GTR's in the howfast event, quite a few pro drivers in there too... Leaderboard

I think you'll find a greater % of TTRS's on track than you'll find GTR's, Isn't it £2000 a time in a GTR and doesn't it give up the ghost after 4 or 5 hard laps

Anyway, MLR 30-130 day coming up soon. We will see what happens  I'm sure a couple of us will trouble standard/lightly fettled GTR's.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I overtook a TTRS on my last track day at Silverstone (on Hangar straight in the dry) and earlier in the day in the wet on the International pit straight (quite a short straight). No idea what set up his car was running.

The problem with your graphs is it's all straight line and there aren't many places you'll manage that on track. I hit about 160mph by the end of hangar straight, but you've got the maggots and beckets complex before and any speed you cary through this complex will help you down Hangar. 

Bring your car to track and see how many GTR's overtake, you may be surprised.

Anders


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Leo-RS, I'm getting a sense of deja vu here. 

Your tuned TT-RS has a good power to weight ratio. Better than an early unmodified GT-R. But you stil have a car that is front wheel drive until it needs to be 4x4 and is more nose heavy and so will understeer more on the corners.

So straight line, yes, you may have a chance.
But on the corners you won't, that is where the GT-R excels and in real conditions like road and track having more speed coming onto the straight gives the GT-R the advantage on the corner and the straight after it... which means every corner and every straight unless it's a standing start.

And it's still a case of modified -vrs- stock early model. It's very easy to tweak the GT-R...

PS. And which TT Forum member are you?
I'm the GT-R owner that is coming to your Santa Pod day with the TTOC in March. 
I'll buy you a bacon roll. :thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Leo-RS, I'm getting a sense of deja vu here.
> 
> Your tuned TT-RS has a good power to weight ratio. Better than an early unmodified GT-R. But you stil have a car that is front wheel drive until it needs to be 4x4 and is more nose heavy and so will understeer more on the corners.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah no probs, a cup of tea too as it will be cold:thumbsup:

I'm Mitchy over on the TT forum btw,

As to GTR performance, I know these things are monsters standard and tuned and you're right it is pointless comparing modified and standard cars but just like a Bugatti Veyron being a benchmark for some modified GTR's a GTR is a benchmark for some modified TT's I suspect there are more modified GTR's out there than standard 1's so chances of beating 1 on the road are slim but look at the thread title, I just had to jump in:chuckle:

Anyway, see you in March, I guess I'll be chasing your tail lights but all good fun:thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

The 0-174 looked good in any event, presumably preceeded and followed by a fear of old bill watching..sweaty palms for a while I bet.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Anyway, see you in March, I guess I'll be chasing your tail lights but all good fun:thumbsup:


:chuckle:
I wondered if it was you.
Be good to meet you in person after picking your brains on the TT forum. :thumbsup:

And you haven't seen how bad my reaction time is!


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

OldBob said:


> The 0-174 looked good in any event, presumably preceeded and followed by a fear of old bill watching..sweaty palms for a while I bet.


Sweaty palms indeed but the road was quiet, 25secs or so and then straight back down to sensible speeds. Road location is not visible in the video, but I promise it was on the German autobahn


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Paul, I think you overestimate GTR performance and underestimate TTRS performance
> 
> For example, here is a recent video on my way to work a couple of weeks ago Ignore the shaky camera and the dance music and keep your eye on the speed display. 420bhp only.
> 
> ...


Been answered above, but i've yet to see a TTRS on track & i know for sure a TTRS would not catch a GT-R on track. Drag race then maybe, however given the MY09/10 is a 3.5sec car, MY11 is a 3sec car & a MY12 is a 2.7sec car, good luck catching a well launched old car & forget catching a newer model driven by anyone.

Posted many times before:

MY09/10 Nissan GT-R (Mk 1) lap times and specs - FastestLaps.com
MY11 Nissan GT-R (Mk 2) lap times and specs - FastestLaps.com
MY12 Nissan GT-R (Mk 3) lap times and specs - FastestLaps.com
TTRS Audi TT-RS Coupe lap times and specs - FastestLaps.com

I agree that the TTRS shown is a manual & that the S-Tronic is quicker, but on track the facts speak for themselves.

Your reference to Howfast at Bedford still shows a stock GT-R (albeit a MY11) faster than Jonny in his TTRS, but let's not forget that Jonny's TTRS is i believe the "MOST" modified in the UK & that Bedford is a track he knows exceptionally well given IIRC it's his local track & he's a pro racing driver.

Apples vs apples.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

w8pmc said:


> Would never happen on a track. Only chance the tuned TTRS would ever have & that would only be possible against a stock old model 09/10 GT-R is on a drag strip up to 100. Anywhere else it's sadly a very one sided affair in favour of the Datsun. Never yet seen a TTRS on track which i guess speaks volumes given how many GT-R's DO get driven as intended. Back to topic though & snap, the only car's on track to have taken the win (although in fairness mine was modified) were a beautiful GT2 RS in Silver at Oulton & a couple of LMP2 cars being tested again at Oulton. Best scalp on track was a very well driven (i know the driver) 997 GT3 RS at Cadwell, but he had to yield after a lap of being Datsun'd. Not been caught out on the road as i would rarely entertain a challenge on public roads, but 1 stands out with a B7 RS4 wincident ho asked to play:runaway:


didnt i over take you once?  lol
kk


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The statement below is pretty interesting.

[[[Nissan GT-R (Mk 3) racing rivals

Lamborghini Gallardo, Ferrari 360 CS, Porsche 911 Turbo, Lamborghini Murcielago, Lamborghini Diablo]]]


Shame no cars in the likes of TTRS could even be considered  The GTR is in a different league, let's stop being pathetic.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Not Wanting to feed the tt troll:thumbsup:

But that turn of speed impressed me, faster than I thought. 

You fancy donny on sun 26th feb? See how the tt fares on track against my standard 09 car? 

That noise was the gauntlet hitting the floor btw:chairshot


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

SVM said:


> didnt i over take you once?  lol
> kk


Nope:thumbsup:

But you make a good point Kev as i didn't include the couple of higher powered GT-R's that did catch & pass me at Silverstone. Assumed that "caught out in your GT-R" was referencing non GT-R's


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

stock vs stock is comparable but a tuned gt-r vs a tuned ttrs is silly as it depends on how much you spend on the tune/mods. I'm sure given enough funds you could get a ttrs fast enough to beat a gt-r. same goes for a nissan micra. 

now if i mod a micra to be faster then a ttrs does that mean micra's are faster then ttrs's?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Impossible said:


> stock vs stock is comparable but a tuned gt-r vs a tuned ttrs is silly as it depends on how much you spend on the tune/mods. I'm sure given enough funds you could get a ttrs fast enough to beat a gt-r. same goes for a nissan micra.
> 
> now if i mod a micra to be faster then a ttrs does that mean micra's are faster then ttrs's?





Impossible said:


> stock vs stock is comparable but a tuned gt-r vs a tuned ttrs is silly as it depends on how much you spend on the tune/mods. I'm sure given enough funds you could get a ttrs fast enough to beat a gt-r. same goes for a nissan micra.
> 
> now if i mod a micra to be faster then a ttrs does that mean micra's are faster then ttrs's?


I cant see a Nissan Micra doing 0-60 in 3.3 unless you make it drive all 4 wheels

As to modded vs modded, let's keep it real, there are GTR's out there doing 8.9sec 1/4's but they have had their output trebled from 500hp to 1500hp at great expense, probably 6 figure sum ''investments''

Given enough funds?? My TTRS has software only, no fancy exhaust, intercoolers, intakes or lightweight parts, it's a software only car (although I did drill the main cat out of the exhaust downpipe) £750 max spend. Spend the same £750 on a GTR to make it comparable and its then lightly tuned vs lightly tuned Yes, my money would still be on the GTR but it wouldn't be the drubbing some would like to think, few tenths to 100, half a second at most down a 1/4m strip. As to the Nissan Micra, you would have to heavily modify that car, probably spending 5-10x as much as the car is worth to make it go quick. 

Some people are touchy touchy when it comes to GTR performance. Let's keep to the facts here, it is a heavyweight, it weighs in at 1750kg so simple physics dictates that a lower powered lighter car can match its performance. It is often referred to as power to weight ratio A TTRS with 420bhp has more power than a GTR with 485bhp (Shock horror, but its true). Both cars are flattered by their transmissions, both have launch control and instant shift boxes so any advantage here is wiped out. You guys really shouldnt be so surprised, it's a sign of things to come in the future, any 4wd car with a DSG type gearbox and enough PWR is going to be very quick, the days for manual box transmissions are numbered.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

So Leo - Have ever been caught out in your TTRS?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Leo, you do have some valid points and, I admire your tenacity, but do you really think you are going to change most GTR owners opinions of the TTRS?

If you're happy with banging your head against the wall though, please carry on.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> I cant see a Nissan Micra doing 0-60 in 3.3 unless you make it drive all 4 wheels
> 
> As to modded vs modded, let's keep it real, there are GTR's out there doing 8.9sec 1/4's but they have had their output trebled from 500hp to 1500hp at great expense, probably 6 figure sum ''investments''
> 
> ...


I think you mean a 420bhp TTRS has a better power to weight ratio, not more power than a 485bhp GTR.

Why don't you bring your car to Silverstone on 26th Feb (a Sunday) and have a go on track and see how your car performs taking in to account more than straight line speed?

Anders


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

OldBob said:


> So Leo - Have ever been caught out in your TTRS?


I doubt it, as the TTRS is by far the fastest car ever built :thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

andyc said:


> I doubt it, as the TTRS is by far the fastest car ever built :thumbsup:


Haha, not at all, I have been caught out 3 times now, no matter how quick you think your car is, there's always someone out there that will piss on your bonfire.599/997TTS gave me a hard time 80-150, probably 10 car lengths or so. My boss has a tuned RS6 where I hold the lead until 140 or so and then he pisses off.German autobahn of course.

Anders, to be honest fella, I wouldn't track my car, I'm a novice when it comes to track work and If I were to have the itch to ever go near a race track, I think I'd buy a £3k cliosport to have a little fun in. The howfast event at Bedford though is becoming more and more popular, you should give that a go..

Leaderboard

Few GTR's in the top 10 there, TTRS in there too:thumbsup:

I think I'll stop there, I sense I've hijacked the thread again so I will back off and give the O.P his thread back.

Will hopefully see some of you guys at the MLR 30-130 event in March, I doubt I'll get anywhere near some of you but the fun is in the trying:thumbsup:

Over and out.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> Anders, to be honest fella, I wouldn't track my car, I'm a novice when it comes to track work and If I were to have the itch to ever go near a race track, I think I'd buy a £3k cliosport to have a little fun in. The howfast event at Bedford though is becoming more and more popular, you should give that a go..
> 
> Leaderboard
> 
> Few GTR's in the top 10 there, TTRS in there too:thumbsup:



I'm no track expert, I've been on three times including the GTROC organised event in the Silverstone supplied cars (twice my own car).

But I'm hooked now and I prefer the high speed stuff on track, it's great when you hook up corners and see what a difference it makes on the next straights speed.

And it's much cheaper than travelling to an Autobahn every time you want a 150mph battle 

Anders


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

LEO-RS said:


> I cant see a Nissan Micra doing 0-60 in 3.3 unless you make it drive all 4 wheels
> 
> As to modded vs modded, let's keep it real, there are GTR's out there doing 8.9sec 1/4's but they have had their output trebled from 500hp to 1500hp at great expense, probably 6 figure sum ''investments''
> 
> ...


you missed the point completely. 

by the way you say, "Some people are touchy touchy when it comes to GTR performance. Let's keep to the facts here, it is a heavyweight, it weighs in at 1750kg so simple physics dictates that a lower powered lighter car can match its performance."

this is just your assumption. Other factors such as grip, down-force, gearing, aerodynamics etc make a massive difference. So no its not simple physics. 

its apparent you have no idea what your on about. You keep mentioning the performance of the ttrs but when it comes to stats you only bring up straight line numbers. Performance cars are also judged on cornering and breaking to name a few. And please don't embarrass your self and says the ttrs handles as good as one of the best handling cars in the world(GT-R) 

All in all it would cost a lot to get the ttrs to match the GT-r in every department let alone beat it.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Your TT is fast Leo, very fast. I was showing my business partner your data today and we where both astounded at the figures. 

Your stats show an 11 second 30-130 time. That's 550 bhp evo speed. Very quick, 

It won't handle as well as the gtr, but 9/10 times on the road when playing its all about straight line speed and I can certainly see why your car would surprise lots of exotica.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> I cant see a Nissan Micra doing 0-60 in 3.3 unless you make it drive all 4 wheels
> 
> As to modded vs modded, let's keep it real, there are GTR's out there doing 8.9sec 1/4's but they have had their output trebled from 500hp to 1500hp at great expense, probably 6 figure sum ''investments''
> 
> ...


Not quite, as a GT-R Stage 1 can be had for less than £1K & that will have the car up around 560-570bhp.

As for 9sec Drag GT-R's, again these cars are well sub 1000bhp as the UK record holder is up around 900bhp IIRC. The car you speak of is i believe the AMS car in the US which is indeed a monster.

This is why i don't buy into drag strips & much prefer testing my driving skills fully on a track rather than checking my launch software works correctly on a drag strip. I want to be the factor in my results, not purely the car.

A stock MY11 car will just about do sub 11sec 1/4mile & a Stage 2 will see mid 10's, however to keep that process running, it's about £10k for every 1/2 sec which in my mind is about the worst value possible. On track, a few quid on brakes & suspension will see lap times tumble a huge amount & if done properly with some track tuition they'll tumble even further.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

lawsy said:


> Your TT is fast Leo, very fast. I was showing my business partner your data today and we where both astounded at the figures.
> 
> Your stats show an 11 second 30-130 time. That's 550 bhp evo speed. Very quick,
> 
> It won't handle as well as the gtr, but 9/10 times on the road when playing its all about straight line speed and I can certainly see why your car would surprise lots of exotica.


Thanks,

Results from last year to show you what the GTR's were doing...










Always quicker out on the open road, intake temps with queuing etc but I'll be happy with a time in the 12's, we'll see. Hopefully see some of you there in March.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Haha, not at all, I have been caught out 3 times now, no matter how quick you think your car is, there's always someone out there that will piss on your bonfire.599/997TTS gave me a hard time 80-150, probably 10 car lengths or so. My boss has a tuned RS6 where I hold the lead until 140 or so and then he pisses off.German autobahn of course.
> 
> Anders, to be honest fella, I wouldn't track my car, I'm a novice when it comes to track work and If I were to have the itch to ever go near a race track, I think I'd buy a £3k cliosport to have a little fun in. The howfast event at Bedford though is becoming more and more popular, you should give that a go..
> 
> ...


Glad you posted that

One TTRS in the Top 10 & that's not only the highest tuned TTRS in the UK, but also driven by a pro racing driver on a track it's fair to say is Jonny's home track.

Build details below (very impressive though).

The Audi TT Forum :: View topic - JonnyC TTRS build.. From the beginning!!..

Stock GT-R in 3rd place (MY11) & another in 11th (MY10). Jonny's monster TTRS is in 9th place & then the next TTRS is in 25th. I couldn't find a stock TTRS on the list so can't compare.

One fact that is fair to admit is that a mild-medium tune of the TTRS does totally transform the cars straight line speed & sprint ability, however the same can of course be said for the GT-R as a 60+bhp increase is always gonna be felt.

Head to head in a straight line i think it's fair to admit a tuned TTRS could probably stick with a MY09 stock GT-R. Alter the balance in any way or take that same head to head onto a track & the same would never happen.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Glad you posted that
> 
> One TTRS in the Top 10 & that's not only the highest tuned TTRS in the UK, but also driven by a pro racing driver on a track it's fair to say is Jonny's home track.
> 
> ...


Slightly wrong there Paul, Jonny has not driven his own car round Bedford in the howfast. The 9th place spot was done by Jonny in another members RS after he was asked to give some tuition to him. The car has 450bhp so not the highest tuned. His own car has 500bhp but is under work at the moment for a 600-650 conversion and weight removal. He will go back in his own car after the work is done and is aiming for number 1.

As for pro racedrivers, look at the guys driving the top GTR's in that list, level playing field I think


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Results from last year to show you what the GTR's were doing...
> 
> ...


Not sure i'm reading it correctly, but does that show a best of 14.26 for a tuned TTRS & a 12.92 for a stock MY09/10 GT-R?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Slightly wrong there Paul, Jonny has not driven his own car round Bedford in the howfast. The 9th place spot was done by Jonny in another members RS after he was asked to give some tuition to him. The car has 450bhp so not the highest tuned. His own car has 500bhp but is under work at the moment for a 600-650 conversion and weight removal. He will go back in his own car after the work is done and is aiming for number 1.
> 
> As for pro racedrivers, look at the guys driving the top GTR's in that list, level playing field I think


I heard different from Jonny, but i may have misunderstood certain facts. You sure Jonny's not driven Bedford? I'm sure even he told me it was his home track. I know a few of the GT-R owners in the top 10 & although most are experienced drivers, name me more than 1 who's a Pro racing driver?

Even at 450, that TTRS was still probably the highest tuned at that time as according to Jonny, his only reached 500 last Autumn & i am aware of his build goal of 600+ for this year.

Agreed though that with his build for this year, i'd fully expect him to be in the top 3 & very possibly take the top spot.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> I heard different from Jonny, but i may have misunderstood certain facts. You sure Jonny's not driven Bedford? I'm sure even he told me it was his home track. I know a few of the GT-R owners in the top 10 & although most are experienced drivers, name me more than 1 who's a Pro racing driver?
> 
> Even at 450, that TTRS was still probably the highest tuned at that time as according to Jonny, his only reached 500 last Autumn & i am aware of his build goal of 600+ for this year.
> 
> Agreed though that with his build for this year, i'd fully expect him to be in the top 3 & very possibly take the top spot.


Time was only set Oct/Nov mate. I'm not sure of JC's experience around Bedford, just saying he was not driving his own car and hasn't done in this event. (I believe layout is slightly different in this event, lots of cones)

As to 30-130, yep you are right, unfortunately only 1 car there and it was a manual car. I have a slushbox tho which makes a massive difference, half a second lost each shift in a manual.

Why did you have to go and sell your GTR Paul? Would have been a good day out for you:thumbsup: I think Jonny is going too so will be keeping an eye on times from his.

All good fun:thumbsup: For anyone wanting to go it's Sat/Sun 17th/18th March. I think there are still a few places.

Paul...Robb Huff and Matt Bell, 2 pro drivers are they not? Richard Marshall is also very handy behind the wheel although I dont think a pro.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Uhm.. Elliot GTR: Stock turbos 1.8bar !?!? That can't be right, can it?


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Craig,
You know i owned a TT RS S-Tronic, a while ago, but sold it before having it mapped. I dont have a V-Box and all that gubbins, but i can tell you, that a standard RS S-tronic, is not anywhere near the performance of a standard MY10 GT-R. I cant comment on how strong the mapped RS is, because i sold it before having it mapped, but all your evidence does show it to be a real performer. However, as Paul say, for under £1k, the GT-R is around mid 550s bhp, and accompnaying torque, and the balance swings again. I still think you will own a GT-R one day, because youve had a few TTs now, and maybe have a change. Im sure you will apply your enthusiasm, and knowledge, into the GT-R, and be more than happy. I dont care what anyone says, the GT-R is an immense car, regards, SIMON.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> Time was only set Oct/Nov mate. I'm not sure of JC's experience around Bedford, just saying he was not driving his own car and hasn't done in this event. (I believe layout is slightly different in this event, lots of cones)
> 
> As to 30-130, yep you are right, unfortunately only 1 car there and it was a manual car. I have a slushbox tho which makes a massive difference, half a second lost each shift in a manual.
> 
> ...


Good point, was on a call whilst typing & missed Matt (sorry Matt). Richard M is indeed very handy & his car is moving up to Monster levels currently. I'm sure he's only doing that as he went out in my old car recently & needed to increase the gap:runaway:

I think 1/2sec difference in gear changes is a tad OTT. Yes from 0-60 it may be that but in the main that's down to launch control software (same applies to GT-R), that gap won't remain once rolling & going up/down the box.

I'll certainly be watching this years times with interest as the MY12 will join soon & some highly tuned TTRS's so should be good fun.

May still have a run down in March depending who's going, but purely as a spectator as the A8 may look a tad silly


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

In other words, this is a thread about mine was big, but who has one bigger than mine?

Sad


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

30-130 with damp track surface 10.23 in a stage 2 CBA GT-R - quite a gap (0.78) back to the TT-RS figure of 11.01 and that's only on the straight in less than ideal conditions.
If the TT cost a lot less than a GT-R then fair enough - good to see the tuning costs are much more reasonable though!

Swing low Sidious


----------



## Holeshot (Jun 10, 2011)

Protegimus said:


> 30-130 with damp track surface 10.23 in a stage 2 CBA GT-R - quite a gap (0.78) back to the TT-RS figure of 11.01 and that's only on the straight in less than ideal conditions.
> If the TT cost a lot less than a GT-R then fair enough - good to see the tuning costs are much more reasonable though!
> 
> Swing low Sidious


You raise a good point about the price of the TTRS... They are hardly cheap, especially a specced up super duper gearbox version. Saying that I do like them and it's probably a better every day car than the GTR from a comfort and usability point of view, I won't be trading any time soon though.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Back to times caught out:
First time when car was stock. Following a RR Phantom along a potentially v fast long clear dual carriageway around 60-70. He booted it, the amount of smoke tat came out was telling  and it took off like a rocket. My mate chuckled and suggested we go chase it. Anyway after about 5 seconds I decided to have a go, by which time he was a long way off. I was still going backwards until I reached about 160! no surprise really since when he rapidly accelerated to 155 limit well ahead of me, I needed to be even faster at any point to make gain. Anyay when he hit the brakes about a mile before the end which he needed to do! I quickly pulled alongside and we had a good grin...respect: Moral... if you're going to be the Cat get on the gas at least as early to hang with them!

So onto the second time:Returning from having service, resonated zorst section fitted and new gbox sw I was thoroughly enjoying the drive in fast lane M traffic convoy @70 and it all felt grand. An XJ Supersport then came hurtling onto the motorway, real quick and went in front of me in the convoy. I noticed the convoy front clearing and thought "I'm going to be in your back seat mate" so booted it real early when he did. I was hanging with him through to 120 but then was going backwards until we quickly caught the next convoy...gutted!!! until I then checked and I was in ECO map mode running 0.5 bar max LOL...not even stock! ....; Moral....check the race maps on when you come up against another 500bhp+ challenge.

Have to say in similar situation running the race map at only 1bar max was sufficient to destroy a 599 in the same circumstances, 1.2 bar even more mental.
So far then never been caught out during v low speed -> accelerating or round any bends/roundabouts, sweeping roads etc. with lot's of play time too.


----------

